# At what point do i need a LGD?



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

Starting to build my commercial herd. Sort of. Were going to start with 10-20 head for a year before we commit to much time and money. Were getting first 5 soon. They will be on a few acres near the house initially. Wondering do I get LGD before I bring them home? After? Not till I have 15 or 50? Lol. Also if a LGD was born and raised with goats, is that what I need or is there more training involved?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really going to depend on your unique set up.
I found that loose neighborhood dogs were more of a potential problem than anything else & our flock is close to the human barn.
We got an Anatolian pup about our 2nd year. I didn't do anything but teach sit, he did the rest.
Then we added a second LGD. 
Pup #2 is much more aggressive. He was also born & raised with working parents.
We never give predators a second thought. No one in their right mind is going to enter the goat pen, especially humans.
Id time the pup to be there the same general time as the goats arrive so he/she starts off working.
Do provide stuff to chew on & be prepared to find holes dug.


----------

